# Milani



## braidey (Apr 8, 2008)

*What do you think of this brand? Sold mostly at drugstores*

*I like their blushes and eyeshadows, but their lip products suck.*


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 9, 2008)

the only thing i tried from this brand is their eyeshadows and face powder. i really love their eyeshadows. i wish i have try this brand sooner. before, i was all about MAC. i won't buy any other brand besides MAC. now i will give drugstore brands a try.


----------



## kokometro (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think the shadows compare at all to mac. 

The color payoff is not even close, IMHO. 

I pretty much stay clear of DS cosmetics for the most part.
Mac just sets the bar too high.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually do think certain of their shadows payoff do compare to MAC.  I have ton of them, and just like MAC, the payoff varies. You get a good base and you'll be surprised.  Anyway...I used to buy their lipglosses but I don't like the flavor of them...I'm a beauty rush girl.  The colors are pretty good though.  Their foundation (Smooth Finish I think?) is alright but I found it hard to find a shade that matched me well.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 9, 2008)

The eyeshadow shades I tried worked fine for me.  Of course, I did wear a base and I'm sure that played a part in it as well.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 9, 2008)

I **love** their nailpolish!  They have very nice browns and bronzes!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 11, 2008)

i love their shadows, i actually have a MAC palette full of them lol, their browns, greens and theres a coppering dupe i love. with the a base they have great staying power.

i also tried their mineral makeup it was ok, but just didnt like the brush it came with

their loose dip powder eyeshadows were good as well


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2008)

I love this line. I bought a set  (A touch of brown)and adore all the colors and the quality. I haven't bothered trying anything else from this line.

I bought a single light turqoise eyeshadow and wasn't happy with it. But sometimes like MAC, it's hit and miss.

My skin tone is _extremely_ olive so I'm afraid to try their powders and foundation.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 12, 2008)

i bought the luminous blush after hearing it was a great dupe for NARS orgasm.  and it is, it just doesn't float my boat as a blush but it is makes a bangin' highlight, esp. under this arizona sun.  milani made one gloss that i loved but sadly they discontinued it long ago.


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 14, 2008)

i love milani brand products especially their eyeshadows!and their bronzer is pretty also


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

I just bought a Milani eyeshadow duo thingy and it was really cute. Not too shimmery or glittery and it was easy to work with.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 17, 2008)

i also like the brand.... i have a few items.
The newest thing I brought was a double pencil called Black Magic... I got the pink one....  The e/s and blushes are cool. 
LIP stuff smells funny to me... I have sentive lips... so I don't use anything other than NYX, MAC, or Sephora (lines) on my lips


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 17, 2008)

i like there single shadows but i agree the color pay off is hit and miss


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't had the chance to try out the single shadows, because none of the drug store near me carry them, but i LOVE their lip pencils, and I always use their eyebrow pencil, too. I'm gonna just have to break down an order their shadows online, though.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Apr 21, 2008)

They have a new eyeshadows called wet/dry eyeshadows.  There shimmery.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 21, 2008)

Since I think MAC is mostly just wide color variation, I stick to Milani. 
I use their shadows, glosses, glimmer stripes, blush, concealer(perfect match), and nail polish 

However, I don't like their mascara or eyeliner - goes on so smoothly, but doesnt stay on.
Actually, I don't care for most of the new stuff they're coming out with.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 22, 2008)

Milani is pretty good!
I like their eyeshadows. I have a lipgloss. It's not bad. I'm wearing it right now.

For the price it's worth to try some of the things.


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

I like their nailpolishes, I have a couple eyeliners that work well for me. I havent tried their shadows yet, but have eyed a few colors that look interesting.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 12, 2008)

I like the line..I just bought one of the glow sticks yesterday.


----------



## f!erce (May 12, 2008)

I have some of their shadows and nail polishes.  I havent had a problem with either of them in fact I wish I could find more of their single shadows.


----------



## Joceline (Jun 20, 2008)

must haves e/s of milani?


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a few eyeshadows and they are def. hit or miss. I bought a lipgloss and didn't like it.
I also have the mascara duo with the glitter liner on the end...love it.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 22, 2008)

I like Milani stuff - lipsticks SUCK. But the eyeshadows are not too bad at all, just a bit too netural for me , but that is good because Im now getting into the whole neutral brown eye look. I only have one single eyeshadow, but I have a bunch of quads and i hust have to get two more and I would have ALL mwhahhaha (evil laugh ...). Anyways point is... its cheap and sooo worth it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm only an nc25 but I actually think their regular line of lipsticks are pigmented and go on well.  I don't like their lipglosses because they are sticky and have little payoff.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

I like  the brand. 

I have a couple of the single e/s. They're all wonderful. Atlantis requires patience for me. 

I bought the glimmer stripes in berry glimmer. Strictly as a hilight. It's awesome for that.

I bought the one pressed powder, umm... Amber something or something amber... It's okay. Just need bronzer to kinda disguise the ash, lol. It can look ashy sometimes...

I tried Luminous cuz of all the raves. But I don't think it's for me at all... Ended up giving it away.


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

They had a buy one get one at my local walgreens so keep a lookout for weekly sales


----------

